# Horse Photography contest



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*one more rule.
Only 1 picture per class!!!!*


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is my boy Jack  Love your art by the way!!

Class one: Gelding


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Cody man being a goober.
Class One: Gelding









Class Five: Group (Duke and Chester)


----------



## mystikal222 (May 26, 2009)

*Wild Man*







CLass One Gelding


----------



## Tennille (Mar 20, 2011)

*Class three - Mare*

This here is my baby girl Tennille


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

My pony  Class one: gelding


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

here are mine!
1. mare
2. riding photo
3. group photo
4. gelding


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Amazing so far guys!


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Class 3 Mares: Leos Chantilly Lace. 6 year old Pintaloosa.









Stallion class: Peppy, Paint stud colt


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Class one Gelding: 









Class two Stallion: 








Class three mare: 








Class four Foals: 








Class five Group:


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Class 2 Stallion:


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

1st Class 3
2nd Class 5


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Gelding 








Mare


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Class 3 Mare










Class 5 Group


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow these are awesome pictures  here are some of mine 

Gelding








mare 








fouls


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ahha oups srry miss spelled that *foal*


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

*Class one: Gelding*









*Class two: Stallion*
*








*​*
**Class three: Mare*
*







*
*Class five: Group or herd photo







*​*
**Class six: riding photo*










​


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

*Class One Gelding!*

RIDING PHOTO...class six
lol mine is NOT professional in anyway! I was in the middle of stopping Tazz from running me into a tree! It was reeaalllyyyy bright outside (plus a little light added lol ;D)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Class one: Gelding








Class three: Mare








Class four: foals or anything a year old and under








Class five: Group or herd *photo*
*








*Class six: riding *photo









*


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

when is the deadline?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

gelding









mare


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

All pics by me. 

Class two: Stallion








Class Three: Mare








Class Four: Foal








Class Six: Riding photo


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

Now these are all of the same horse lol, I've had Storm since he was 6wks old (we bought him and his mom). I still own him and he is just coming up on 4yrs old.

Class one: Gelding








Class two: Stallion (Storm on left was a stud at the time this was taken)








Class four: foals or anything a year old and under








Class five: Group or herd photo








Class six: riding photo (this is my mom riding Storm)







​


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

1:Gelding










3:Mare









5:herd/group


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Just gotta say AMAZING pictures everyone! i think the op will have a hard time deciding


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

sure will!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Juna said:


> All pics by me.
> 
> Class two: Stallion
> View attachment 58972
> ...



Wow! Beautiful pics. I am in love


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

^ Yeah, before I read the writing I thought, _Rule breaker! Those have got to be found on the internet!_ haha lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

gelding









group









mare


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Class one: Gelding







Class two: Stallion







Class three: Mare







Class four: foals or anything a year old and under







Class five: Group or herd photo







Class six: riding photo






​


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

my beautiful ponies and donkey 


The little balck one died a few months ago after getting hit by a car 
RIP MISSY


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Stallion
Mare
Foal
Group (not a traditional herd shot..lol) 
Riding


----------



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

1st Pic: Group 1 - Gelding (Winky)
2nd Pic: Group 3 - Mare (Ellie)
3rd Pic: Group 5 - Group or Herd (Tilly, Polly and Blondie)
4th Pic: Group 5 - Riding (Amy riding Ellie)

The last picture was taken by my Dad but I thought that it was still eligible to enter.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Class 1:Gelding










Class 3: Mare










Class 5:Group










Class 6: Riding


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Ride'em High in the Pasture...

Class: Gelding










Nice Photo's everybody!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

faudteagan said:


> Wow! Beautiful pics. I am in love


Thank you!! I have been taking pictures of our Arabians for years. I'm finally pretty good at it. LOL. We breed and show Arabians. Lots of chance for photo ops. 



> ^ Yeah, before I read the writing I thought, _Rule breaker! Those have got to be found on the internet!_ haha lol


LOL! We advertise in Arabian magazines, hence my signature on a couple of the photos. My first name is Elise. LOL


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

When is the judging going to be for this??


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

blush said:


> When is the judging going to be for this??


I had already asked that! OP< you NEED to speak up or soon you'll have 100 entrys and you probably won't do it and everyone'll be disappointed...PLEASE SPEAK!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

So everyone has some amazing shots! and i dont think mine can compete but heck, i'll give er' a try.

Gelding: Cody


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

the mare with the butterflies and hearts is obviously mare 
the little pinto filly is the foal section. (she's a week old there)
the one of my brother riding the donkey is the riding class (i hope it still counts even through it's not exactly a horse!!)


hope you like them... my heard photo i posted before BTW


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

poop posted the wrong photo!! scrap the photo with the girl standing on the horse this is the one i was meant to post (BTW this is for the mare class)


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

*My entry*

Here is my entry for the riding class (close up) and stallion (head shot)

Piaffe Photography @ www.equusphoto.deviantart.com


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Class one: Gelding









Class Three: Mare









Class Four Foals:









Class Five Herd:


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

When does this end?


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

OP you really need to let us know when this contest is going to end


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gelding...








Mare...








Foal...








Herd...








Riding...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hmmm.... i cant wait to see the results


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Class one: Gelding*












*Class three: Mare*












*Class six: riding photo*​


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry...pics didnt show up in my post above...here they are again...

Gelding...








Mare...








Foal...








Herd...








Riding...


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

I will enter- I just need to get a pic of my boy Jack when I get back from the beach


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Ends tomorrow you guys.

Sorry for the late rsponse I was outta town.

They all look great so far.​


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*CLASS ONE
*GELDINGS


2ND PLACE

Nutbolts













1ST PLACE

BLUSH
Blush you can message me with comission info.







​


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*CLASS 2 STALLIONS.

2nd place
*
WHiskeynooo










1ST PLACE 


JUNA
You can message me with comission info








​


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*CLASS 3 MARES!


2ND PLACE
*JUNA











1ST PLACE

Horsecrazy84
You may message me with comission info








​


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*CLASS 4: FOALS


2ND PLACE

lilkitty90
*










1ST PLACE
Whiskeynoo

You can message me with comission info







​


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

SWEEEEET! I took second place!!!! I knew I had some competition from Blush the moment I saw that photo! Congrats to everybody!!! and Congrats to Blush!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

good work u lot


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome!! A first and a second! Thanks, Waybueno!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry but wasnt there more classes?


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Class One : my gelding rolling










Class 6


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

the contest already ended Kami


----------

